# What charger do you suggest?



## Blues Hockey (Oct 21, 2005)

I am just looking for a good charger to charge my 2s lipo packs. I prefer a charger that will charge up to 6-8 amps. I would like it to have a balancer as well. I am getting rid of my GFX because it just takes up to much room on the pit table, as well as in the pit box. I wouldn't mind getting something that has the adjustable voltage, so I can charge up to 8.42 also.

What charger do you guys suggest. I don't really want a duo charger. I have been looking at the passport chargers, as well as the Thunderpower 610 ACDC chargers. I would prefer an ac/dc charger. I would like to see the individual cells numbers while balancing also.



Any suggestions would be appreciated.



Thanks



Jason


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

check out valuehobby.com or hobbyking.com, and look through the turnigy ones, they are cheap and work well for 2s packs. dont have an idea of a single one but most of them are small and some even have AC input...


----------



## klumpchump (Jul 23, 2012)

*Charger*

I use a Hitec X1. It's ac/dc and takes my packs to 8.44. You can get it for @ $59.99


----------



## Lucky Lance (Dec 29, 2004)

*Gfx*

What do you want for your GFX??? PM me with price


----------



## dr voodoo (Mar 13, 2009)

*powerlab 6*

http://www.progressiverc.com/fma-powerlab-6.html


----------



## DolphinsFan (Nov 17, 2012)

Either of the chargers you have would be a good set up if your wanting AC/DC charger. I just got the TP820CD and so far it works great.
Another option is the Venom 0660 AC/DC Pro Charger Plus Peak Blncr Chrgr U/L. It charges up to 7a and is about the size of you hand.


----------



## Brushlessmaxx (Feb 19, 2013)

I use a ACDC-6 charger from Hobbypartz.com and havent had any issues out of it.. Does what I need it to do......Edit Never mind I skipped the 6-8 amps part sorry


----------

